# Are there really red Havs?



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I've always loved the look of the reds in the Havanese world, but recently I've noticed that red isn't mentioned in *some* of the major Hav books, websites or in the standard (or in that other standard). It seems like the places that I have seen the reds have been in Canada or Europe. 

I guess I'm wondering if red is considered undesirable for anything other than a pet? I'm guessing the color would be recessive? When reds show up in a litter, is it generally a surprise, or are there certain breeding pairs that end up with red puppies?

I know that the red puppies can change a lot in color, much like the sables, and I would never pick a puppy solely picked on color, but I do adore the reds and would be interested in finding one if possible when it's time for dog #3:biggrin1: 

Thanks for any info!

Beverly


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I LOVE LOVE LOVE the red*

havanese...




























So pretty....I think it's consiered sable.

Trish


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is link to some beautiful "Reds" and many more colors.

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours1.html


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The reds are gorgeous!

I suppose they wouldn't be considered original cuban dogs though? lol

Stunning!

Kara


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Beverly!

There is a breeder who lives near Philadelphia, PA (where we moved from this year), and I know she has a beautiful "red" Hav named Bella Rosa in her breeding program. THe name of the kennel was Ahavapicaro. So, if you google that word, you might come up with her website and a photo of the dog. I always loved that color, too. I am not sure as to the "rules" about colors but as far as I know in the Hav standard it says no one color is given preference over any other, so I would take that as a red Hav is ok! 

~Kristin


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for posting that link Debbie........it was great fun to look at that...I hadn't for a long time!:focus:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristin,

Ahavapicaro has recently relocated to South Carolina. Patricia is a really great breeder and she has some great dogs.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Lina!

Yes that was her name! She was so nice to me, I had planned on hopefully getting a puppy from her but when Tony and I decided an adult Hav would work better for us, she was extremely understanding and sweet. I googled her kennel and she has the picture of Bella Rosa under "Ladies of Ahavapicaro"...what a cutie!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a friend with a red havanese. Her dog is getting older so some of the red has faded but you could really see it when we were walking in the sun.... very pretty!

Amanda


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
I think the reds are just beautiful! Well....they're ALL beautiful, but something about the reds really catche my eye. 
Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Same here. I'm a reds fan! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I LOVE Nigel's coloring. I would certainly gravitated towards him too had I seen him as a pup!! Lily is a sable & was dark as a pup, and now at a quick glance looks white, but has some black in her tail & ears. Now at almost 4 years old, I see black & brown growing thru her white on her back. I too just love how they change colors. Like me, brown, blond , grey.... blond , blond 
It is sad that I have to pay for my color changes but Havs dont. ound: 
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like Nigel's coloring too!He sure was a dark red as a pup!He still is a pup---but I mean when he was a tiny guy!He looks like he will keep you guessing.That is fun!It will be neat to see him in a few years and see what shades of color he is then!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets just hope that Quincy never loses the color of his eyebrows!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino is a golden sable. He had alot of black when I got him and then he lightened up but now he has black coming back down the middle of his back! I am so happy too! With a bichon & a maltese I definitely didn't want another white or light colored dog! Love the reds too! I agree Paige....the color changes are also one of the things I LOVE about the HAVANESE!!:bounce:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I luuuuvvvv Nigels coloring! Actually, there's not a color that I don't care for! Coop started out really dark black on his black areas, now they've lightened to a dark brownish, and I'm sure it's not from sun because it was during the winter and he's not outside that much. Just recently his haunches are starting to get really salt and pepper which is surprising me, I don't think I've seen one go from black to white before.

I found an adorable puppy on the German website of the breeder who bred one of the red dogs shown on the Mimosa Havanese website "colors of the Havanese" area. I love that site too BTW! I used Bablefish to translate and I think it's name is " Haprucotzweiwo" lol 

Beverly eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Paige. Those are lovely colors! It's great that some red is coming back into Nigel's hair. Should keep you guessing for a long while methinks. I LOVE Preston's colors.! I'm a fan of brown and love that he has so much of it on his body. 

Great pics! Thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There are so many shades of red that it is amazing! I've seen brilliant, striking red (and there was one at the National last year) and I've seen a lot of the red sables (the ones that seem to be lighter and have black-tipped ears), and I saw one that is definitely not a color I've ever seen again since then - she was almost apricot colored all over (almost pinkish).

The reds are amazing! Some of the lines hold their color and some of them fade, while others do that banding you see in a photo above where it keeps coming out, leaving and comes back. Crazy, but fun colors!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

They are so beautiful!!!! Reminds me of the Irish setters we had growing up, maybe a red Hav sibling for Lito will be in our future!!!!!!:biggrin1: 

My MHS is in full gear this week


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Uh oh, Kristin!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

LOL Kimberly,

I told my dad I wanted another Hav, and he said "Can't you guys have a human baby too?" I told him Lito and his (hopefully) future fur-sibling ARE our babies! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Took this pic of Kodi yesterday after his bath. He is listed as a gold/sable, which has really faded, except when he is wet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

reece said:


> Here's some photo's of my "red sable" havanese Nigel. QUOTE]
> 
> Nigel is a doll but the hav in the background really caught my eye. I don't remember ever seeing a black face with a brown body and LOVE it!! Do you have a better picture of that dog? hoto:
> Another color I haven't seen often is Dawna's hav. I think she shows today in her first show and hope she wins with that little doll. The first time out isn't the ideal time to win because the dog isn't used to the ring, but I can still cross my fingers for her :first:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Who breeds Red Havs?

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> My MHS is in full gear this week


Kristen, once you utter those words AND tell your dad you want another Hav it's pretty much a done deal. Your husband will KNOW its a done deal when you tell him you want to go visit a breeder "just to look". 

Susan


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hahahahahha Susan you are so right!

I have been dropping not so subtle hints lately, I think when I finish school in the spring it will be time for another furbaby! I keep calling Tony over to the computer to look at all of the cute pictures on this forum, and he says "Ok Ok I get it!!!"

:whoo:


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

The puppy in my avatar is one of my puppies out of my winter litter, she is actually a red sable and seems to be holding her color, maybe lightening a little bit on her face. I was actually surprised when she was born, I know the dam has red in her lines but was not expecting a red puppy by Brutus. She will be 5 months old this week, I really should take more pics.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh she's BEAUTIFUL!...Stunning! Where do I send the check?  hehe 

I'd love a red lil girl. I bet finding one would be tough, as some breeders would want to keep them too!  Just adorable! Do you expect anymore in future litters? I suppose if red sable showed up once, it could show up again?

Kara


----------



## chrismom (Jun 22, 2007)

My friend has a Havanese that has that (and thats a good term to use-cool_ banding on the fur. He is red but just like that one- it is like it got lighter, then darker, then lighter, then dark again, so cool. Looks really cool when he is moving.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I love the avatar picture of the red pup from Windfall!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Jan Davis (Northstar Havanese) breeds red Havanese that look like Irish Setters. They keep their color too (or at least the ones I've seen have kept their color). 

My sister-in-law says there are lots of red havanese in Cuba.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Jan Davis (Northstar Havanese) breeds red Havanese that look like Irish Setters. They keep their color too (or at least the ones I've seen have kept their color).
> 
> My sister-in-law says there are lots of red havanese in Cuba.


I can't find her website, if she has one. You've got my interest peaked! lol A red Havanese that looks like a Setter sounds quite interesting.

I'll keep looking! 

Thanks!
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
Northstar Havanese is a member here on the forum......I do not see a website though.I'm interested in seeing a few of the really red havs too.....they'd be pretty huh?:becky:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie,

I've been googling away since this thread started, but I haven't turned up much. The one that Windfall Havanese has in her avatar is gorgeous! I love the coloring...I'd like to see more 

If I turn up anything, I'll let you know!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,
I googled Northstar Havs too.......but came up emptied handed.It sounded so familiar to me though,so I checked our forum's members list......wa-law.......member.Their avatar is a black and white and haven't been on the forum in quite awhile it seems.No website listed
Let me know if you find anything:thumb:eace:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Here are a couple of Jan's dogs.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Paige,

Was Nigel's name from his breeder "Firefox" by Glojan? He looks so much like the baby pic of a puppy named Firefox. If so, he sure did lighten a lot! Such a cutie! He will probably change back some as he gets older like my little girl.

Libby & Kohana


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I'm pretty sure she doesn't have a website...*

I almost got an older pup from her he was black and silver.

Trish


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, those Northstar red Havs are beautiful!! My next dog needs some color.....as you can see I have cream/white and cream/tan. I need a nice, vibrant color to balance my two girls.

Susan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Greg......those are beautiful red havs.Makes me want another........:fish::becky:

Of course I like the avatar for Windfall havs too!I see they are in Illinois......my Mothers stomping ground!:whoo:


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I have been searching through my pictures and I was able to find a few 11 week photos. I will probably take a few more next weekend.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Northstar doesn't have a website right now. Jan's working on it !!!!! She's a perfectionist. lol
She's too busy to work on it this weekend, though. :biggrin1: 
Jus' kiddin' Jan. Kinda. hehe


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oooh! The red hav's from Windfall's are simply devine!! I would love one this color!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Windfallhavs,Diane :drum:
That's a gorgeous pup!I love his/her new photos!So cute!My Mom and step dad live 100 miles from Chicago.Was that the only pup with that red coloring?Do you think it will lighten more?:ear:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Gotta say I'm very partial to the "Red"s Those pups are stunning.

Here is Sam's picture at 6 weeks


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam looks alot like the coloring in the Northstar havs posted photos.......Debbie do you see Sam changing in color now?Do you think he will go back to the more red coloring on his body?Do you know when this usually happens(like at 2-3 yrs.of age?)I'm guessing........eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie, because I see Sam every day I don't notice the changes, but I was asked if Sam was getting darker by someone who doesn't see he very often. Here is a picture I took just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

windfallhavs said:


> I have been searching through my pictures and I was able to find a few 11 week photos. I will probably take a few more next weekend.


Oh my! I'm in love  She's absolutely adorable!

Thanks Greg for posting the pictures for us. They have very unique coloring. Very striking with the black mixed in.

I'm lovin' this thread. eace:

I think I need a red Hav now! lol And maybe a black and white parti, and maybe a Sable! ound:

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Julie, because I see Sam every day I don't notice the changes, but I was asked if Sam was getting darker by someone who doesn't see he very often. Here is a picture I took just a few minutes ago.


He seems to look lighter, almost a strawberry blonde. Sam is a *beautiful *dog. You do a great job capturing his personality on film. He is so alive in his pictures. Maybe he should go into doggie modeling, ehh? 
But sometimes, I think pictures tend to look lighter. Especially Gucci's pictures, they seldom show the gold on her ears, which is odd to me because its very apparent still.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam does seem alittle darker to me...just even compared to your avatar.I bet he will get darker as he matures......he sure is pretty!OOPS......Handsome...I should say handsome!eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Kara and Julie, 

Funny thing, last year Sam's breeder bred Sam's mom to a Red in hopes to get some nice Reds. But only got dark Sables not a red in the bunch. So she is now expecting another litter in a couple of weeks of full siblings to Sam. I have to be strong. Maybe they will all be ugly. Is there such a thing as an ugly hav pup?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

They are all so beautiful! Thanks for those pictures and info Greg.
Now back off my red puppies everyone! :fencing: 

Beverly eace:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

HA Debbie, that's funny!! Hoping for ugly puppies.....LOL
Be strong!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OH my goodness........I haven't seen very many ugly havs Debbie....you may be in trouble!ound:

Beverly----how funny!LOL ound: :laugh:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi guys!

Rita, that is too funny what a small Hav world it is, Patricia at Ahavapicaro was such a sweetheart, I am glad that you got your beautiful Houston from her! I loved the photos you included!

Greg,
Thanks so much for the information about NorthStar! I can't bring a little guy home until next year but it is always great to start looking! I absolutely ADORE Lito's former hu-mommy Kimberly at Havtahava, she is the greatest, but it was a little bit hard on poor Lito flying 5 hrs under the seat in front of me when I brought him home last year, and he was mature! I don't know how a puppy would do for all of that distance, so ideally I would like to find a puppy who is a little closer to start with  I still haven't made up my mind definitely about a second, Lito is an angel but he definitely likes having all the attention  

I know I am not supposed to pick a puppy based on color :biggrin1: but I agree with Beverly there is something so flashy about those reds. 

Thanks again to Windfall Havs for the beautiful photos!!!!

~Kristin


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> They are all so beautiful! Thanks for those pictures and info Greg.
> Now back off my red puppies everyone! :fencing:
> 
> Beverly eace:


Dream ON!! "Those are fightin' words!"









Kara


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LMBO,
Now where is everyone getting all the adorable new smilies???:suspicious: 

Wait.....I seem to remember something about someone dying a certain Maltese pink....I'm sure it would work with red and a Hav!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey there I havent dyed her yet. You can't show them dyed an obvious color and my husband said I would be required to walk her myself that week!

I know a great groomer in the columbus area that could change your hav's color faster than your hav changes it's color!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Thanks Kara and Julie,
> 
> Funny thing, last year Sam's breeder bred Sam's mom to a Red in hopes to get some nice Reds. But only got dark Sables not a red in the bunch. So she is now expecting another litter in a couple of weeks of full siblings to Sam. I have to be strong. Maybe they will all be ugly. Is there such a thing as an ugly hav pup?


Oh my Lord, Debbie, how ever will you resist???!!! :jaw: I couldn't do it...... nope.... not when she obviously breeds such healthy, gorgeous creatures such as your Sam.

Where does she live again?? I might be heading out that way soon........ 
..... just asking........ :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sam's siblings? Where???  Pictures??? :whoo: I love Canada!:canada: I haven't been to Canada in a few months...its time to go! hehe

Resist? That's a dirty word in here! ound:

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Debbie could have a sweet little female hav in her future............:baby:
MHS strikes!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh yeah! No problem. Debbie had more than one German Shepherds before, so she can certainly handle a couple of Havs. :biggrin1:


----------

